# Is this a GTO?



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw this online and I'm curious if this is a body kit for our cars. 










It's off the JHP site, but there's no info on it that I can find. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO Ram Air 6

2004 Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Someone was making that body kit for our cars, but I don't know what came of it. I have pictures of the clone kit, the fit and finish sucked.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I found a kit that is similar to it and I have to agree. Looks like cheap resin or something like that. 

Is this the one you're talking about? 










I love the muscular stance of the GTO Ram Air 6. The haunches in back and the flared fender wells really make it. I'm sure they're not great for aerodynamics, but I don't care THAT much about it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wasn't it Gravana?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a RK Sport Body Kit I think. Looks very aftermarket. That's why I was so taken with the Ram Air 6.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like that side panel with the "air vents". The front bumper is cool with the flare cuts on the side, but I'd still prefer a Monaro bumper overall.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nomad said:


> I found a kit that is similar to it and I have to agree. Looks like cheap resin or something like that.
> 
> Is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> ...


Nope.

This:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the RA6 Woodward kit by Anthem. If I remember right it's extremely expensive and I don't know if they're still in business.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> That's the RA6 Woodward kit by Anthem. If I remember right it's extremely expensive and I don't know if they're still in business.


I don't think so. I typed in the address on the plate and get nothing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> That's the RA6 Woodward kit by Anthem. If I remember right it's extremely expensive and I don't know if they're still in business.


I think they went out of business too. But you can still get the kit online from another source. The kit is very epensive and I've heard alot of issues with instal lcosts being over $10k.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I don't think so. I typed in the address on the plate and get nothing.


I'm pretty sure it is. Technically the orange one in the OP's pic at the top was a one-off for the Woodward Dream Cruise a few years ago. Anthem picked up the torch and started producing them but I really think they closed up shop now. The one they produced had just minor changes like a vertical brace on the front cover but they used welded in pieces that widened the body in the rear to fit in bigger tires just the Woodward car. I've read that the cost of installation was as much as the kit. Here's a link to Anthem's car on the Pedders' site. You can see the same back end panels as well as the front grill with the added brace.

Pedders USA Dealer ‘Anthem Motors’ Wins GM Design Award at SEMA - Pedders Suspension News


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. Technically the orange one in the OP's pic at the top was a one-off for the Woodward Dream Cruise a few years ago. Anthem picked up the torch and started producing them but I really think they closed up shop now. The one they produced had just minor changes like a vertical brace on the front cover but they used welded in pieces that widened the body in the rear to fit in bigger tires just the Woodward car. I've read that the cost of installation was as much as the kit. Here's a link to Anthem's car on the Pedders' site. You can see the same back end panels as well as the front grill with the added brace.
> 
> Pedders USA Dealer ‘Anthem Motors’ Wins GM Design Award at SEMA - Pedders Suspension News


:lol: I didn't mean it that way, I was agreeing with you. I was saying that I don't think that they're in bussness and that I didn't find any info on their shop online.


----------

